# feeling as if i am not here...



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone

For the last 2 years (24/7) I have the sensations of detachment and distant from my immediate surroundings, as if "I" am not here, as if the mind is far away from the present moment, a sense of something between myself and the environment, almost as if i don't know where i am, but i do...surroundings feel different/strange (just so difficult to describe)...and the other sensation of being spaced out, dazed foggy, again very difficult to describe, but the closest metaphor would be the sensation I get if staring at an object without moving or closing my eyes for long enough. I also have other symptoms (listed below)

I have had MRI scans and blood tests all of which are normal.

Prior to these sensations I went though bit of a stressful period.

Can anyone relate these feelings?...and does anyone know what might be causing these sensations, and any help or advice to cope please?

I find it very difficult to cope, feel really down and cry almost everyday.

Thanks

*Symptom list (present 24/7)*

** feeling detached and distant from myself and surroundings, dreamlike *

** feeling as if I am not there in the moment, as if things are just happening to me*
** when I look at my environment I cannot feel what I "know" I should feel (surroundings somehow feel different to how I used to perceive them)*
** feeling detached from my body *
** feeling very dazed, spaced out *
** visual distortions as if looking thrugh water*
** feelings of trembling (especially in the morning)*
** feelings of restlessness and agitation*
** feeling fearful most of the time (can't seem pinpoint what this "fear" is, apart from the discomfort of the disconnected sensations).*
** actions feel robotic/automatic *
** high pitched tinnitus in head/ears*

** feeling light headed, dizzy, unsteady*

*...and generally*
** early morning waking*
** cannot derive pleasure from anything*
** no motivation and trivial tasks feel like a huge challenge*
** just finding it difficult to cope with these symptoms and get through each day*


----------



## Honey (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes i feel like this all the time as if i hardly exist anymore I can realate to all on your list ive also had the scans and blood tests and i went through a very stressfull period prior to this too. Sounds all very very familiar to me


----------



## lmfay (Jun 1, 2013)

Your symptoms are to be expected under the stress of DP---almost all of what you described suffering from, I do too  stress does strange things to your body and mind; it's a very flawed defence system XD

I'm so sorry to hear that you've been suffering for so long  when it comes to coping a lot of things can be done  big or small. Like going on this website and finding others going through the same thing, distracting yourself with a puzzle or film, setting goals or even seeking professional help. These things may seem difficult on days where emotions are non existent and low but forcing yourself to DO something is important

Hope I helped a little and I'm sorry if I have been unhelpful...

Good luck x


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank so much everyone for your help, much appreciated

just wanted to ask if these symptoms (especially the disconnected/detached sensation) can come from low mood/depression?


----------



## killswitchon (Jul 3, 2013)

all those symptoms are what I've known for the past 5 years. they've all intensified as time's went on. except mine is now another level. its an indescribable level of pain. hope things get better for you.


----------

